# Air Canada Prices-Help needed



## cgeidl (Mar 10, 2011)

We are looking for a one way flight from Montreal to Halifax on October 2nd and the prices are about double what the summer rate is now. Does anyone have enough experience to recommend when to book?? Also do prices normally come down later? At present they are about $325 after all is added in plus you pay to book a seat!!!!


----------



## eal (Mar 10, 2011)

My motto for years has been "I would rather walk than fly Air Canada".  

A Canadian discount airline that flies Montreal - Halifax direct is Porter at http://www.flyporter.com
Their current price for your flight is $243.94.

Since you have so much time you could get on the email alert list for both airlines and catch a seat sale if/when one comes up.


----------



## memereDoris (Mar 10, 2011)

At the moment if you check with cheapoair.com there are 3 airlines charging approx. $260 CDN.  

I also avoid Air Canada.  This is the only airline that makes me land in Toronto and have to go through customs with my luggage.  When I get on a flight, I don't like to have to handle my luggage again till I get to my destination.

I've always gotten the best prices at 60-90 days out.


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 13, 2011)

*Thanks for the replies*

I will look 90 days out and try not to get Air Canada.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 13, 2011)

Not for everyone, but I am starting to enjoy travel by rail.

http://www.viarail.ca/en/trains/atlantic-canada/montreal-halifax-ocean


----------



## cgeidl (Mar 14, 2011)

*Train-too long*

Almost 22 hours by train and 1.5 hours by plane. Train costs more if you want to eat and sleep. As we are going on 11 days trip in the Maritimes we will skip the train.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Apr 11, 2011)

*Air Canada fare suggestions & reality check*

Not sure why you posted this ? on BBS........you get a lot more useful advice on flyertalk.com.  Here are some suggestions:
- check the sticky thread on FlyerTalk for AC discount codes;
- monitor aircanada.com frequently for seat sales as fares can change 2x/day;
In general, fares for October are full Y fares.  The best deals for the Canadian Thanksgiving will be posted in August.

ps The rest of the "advice" you received under this thread is, frankly, garbage.  AC was voted best airline of the year in 2010, and compares very well with US counterparts:
http://www.worldairlineawards.com/Awards-2010/namerica.htm


----------



## equitax (Apr 11, 2011)

*Fares*

AC USD 368.20 , PD USD  261.73

Use ITA SOFTWARE.com. to find best fares

Most domestic farew will yield you no advantage of buying r/t and burning half the ticket in Canada


----------



## eal (Apr 11, 2011)

If Air Canada was voted "best airline of the year in 2010" it must have been a bad year for airlines in general!


----------



## equitax (Apr 11, 2011)

*Not True*

T Class (Tango Plus) is fully open  lowest fare is on carrier PD at 144 one way + surcharges.

As for Y class fares being lowest - you are seriously mistaken.  Full fare listing and availability as at time of post was confirmed by me.  You would have OP paying over 1100 on AC for an unrestricted fare which is NOT warranted.


Porter and AC are NUC 16.00 apart in fare for that date before surcharges.

Y class fares should only be purchased if you need refundable/ changeable/endorsable ticket or are hell bent on using an upgrade certificate.

OP can PM me for more info



Antonio 8069 said:


> In general, fares for October are full Y fares.  The best deals for the Canadian Thanksgiving will be posted in August.
> 
> ps The rest of the "advice" you received under this thread is, frankly, garbage.  AC was voted best airline of the year in 2010, and compares very well with US counterparts:
> http://www.worldairlineawards.com/Awards-2010/namerica.htm


----------



## Hornet441 (Apr 12, 2011)

"I also avoid Air Canada. This is the only airline that makes me land in Toronto and have to go through customs with my luggage."

Any airline will make you pick up your luggage and go through customs if connecting in any Canadian city.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 14, 2011)

*Just boooked Porter airlines*

$260 per ticket with the add ons which seem very high in Canada. With fuel price going up decided to buy even though high.


----------

